# which would you get?????



## champ198 (Apr 14, 2011)

so i have been looking for another gun...wanting to get back into shooting some and planning on shooting USPSA as well as this will be my primary CCW gun as well.
i have found a Gen2 Glock G23 with Bianchi IWB holster and 2 13 round mags for $400...found it online and would have to have it transfered in.
here at our local gun shop they have a FNP-9 comes with 3 mags....same price at $400 
if you all had to choose between the 2 which way would you go and why?
not really worried about cost of ammo since i reload so thats not a huge issue. 
and i know the Glocks have had a very good known reputation for being very reliable guns...but i dont know much about the FN....also with the FN would it put me in a diffrent class other than Production class. that is something else i want to take into concideration


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Go GLOCK. You'd not be in bad company in USPSA Production (I have YET to see an FN at a match). You could shoot Limited with a few modifications down the road, too. The G23 loses nothing to the G22 or G35in the speed sports.


----------



## cooper623 (Feb 11, 2011)

*fn vs glock*

Personally, i would go with the FN because I'm really not a fan of the ergonomics of the glock, and i dont like the trigger pull on striker fired handguns because i feel that they tend to be really jerky. On the other hand, i was very impressed by the quality of the FN especially for the price. I own and love sig handguns and found that in many ways the FN was a similar only in a cheaper, more economic package. For me, the ergonomics work well, the trigger pull feels nice, and i like the safety/decock lever being located behind the slide release on the frame. Unfortunately, i cannot speak to the competition aspect of the two guns since I am not really into all that and dont know too much about it but for CCW and shooting in general, i would chose the FN any day. Although, keep in mind all this is opinion. If you want to know what is going to work best for you, then i would strongly suggest handling and dry firing (or live firing if you can) both of the guns before you make your decision. Both are going to be great guns when it comes to reliability and functionality so it really comes down to what you think feels better to you and suits your individual situation with the competition piece and all.

However, in response to HK Dan, as little as i know about USPSA competition, i do know for a fact that FNH's professional shooting team does compete with the FN pistols. I think they usually use the FNX but the only difference between the two is different slide shape, the FNX has front slide cocking serrations, and the safety/decock lever is larger and made of plastic, and the FNX is supposed to be a little lighter, and has a slightly different frame. Internally, they are the same.

Good luck.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

First thing I would do is handle both and see if they even pass the test. I would buy a 200.00 pistol over a 1000.00 pistol just because of comfort and ability to put it where it counts. But that's just me.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

cooper623 said:


> However, in response to HK Dan, as little as i know about USPSA competition, i do know for a fact that FNH's professional shooting team does compete with the FN pistols.
> 
> Good luck.


Interesting. My experience so far this year has been all in Iowa. I have yet to hit a big match where they might be shooting, but I'll keep my eyes open. I know their record isn't phenominal--maybe they should go to GLOCK...LOLOLOL


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

champ198 said:


> so i have been looking for another gun...wanting to get back into shooting some and planning on shooting USPSA as well as this will be my primary CCW gun as well.
> i have found a Gen2 Glock G23 with Bianchi IWB holster and 2 13 round mags for $400...found it online and would have to have it transfered in.
> here at our local gun shop they have a FNP-9 comes with 3 mags....same price at $400
> if you all had to choose between the 2 which way would you go and why?
> ...


Glock


----------



## cooper623 (Feb 11, 2011)

HK Dan said:


> Interesting. My experience so far this year has been all in Iowa. I have yet to hit a big match where they might be shooting, but I'll keep my eyes open. I know their record isn't phenominal--maybe they should go to GLOCK...LOLOLOL


lol you do bring up a good point. After all Dave Sevigny does use a glock.....hard to argue with that. There's not doubt that glocks do work great for some people. The only real way to know which one will work for you is to try them both out.


----------



## RocKNGlockRob (Apr 25, 2011)

*Sig or glock*

Well the best gun that i seem to have no problemsm, and the one i would go with would be the sig-220 or the glock 23 .. Those would be the ones i would get..no gun out is better than the sig 220 45. Cal. No gun!!! And then second would come to the glock 23 40cal. Very nice gun even to conceal .. But if you want a know down gun and is so on, then pay the money for the sig p220 45.caldoesnt get any better 

kev


----------



## RocKNGlockRob (Apr 25, 2011)

*About what gun*

Well you will be pleased by buying the glock 23 .. Thats a really nice 40 cal. And i usually always carry it on me .. And for 400.00? Probably not! You can get a brand new glock 23 for about 400-509 and as fae as the fnp? I would stay away from that gun .. Firing pin always is being replaced, so go with the glock or pay the money for the sig p220 you can find one for around 700.00 and you will be hooked on that gun.

Rocknglock



champ198 said:


> so i have been looking for another gun...wanting to get back into shooting some and planning on shooting uspsa as well as this will be my primary ccw gun as well.
> I have found a gen2 glock g23 with bianchi iwb holster and 2 13 round mags for $400...found it online and would have to have it transfered in.
> Here at our local gun shop they have a fnp-9 comes with 3 mags....same price at $400
> if you all had to choose between the 2 which way would you go and why?
> ...


----------



## cooper623 (Feb 11, 2011)

RocKNGlockRob said:


> Well the best gun that i seem to have no problemsm, and the one i would go with would be the sig-220 or the glock 23 .. Those would be the ones i would get..no gun out is better than the sig 220 45. Cal. No gun!!! And then second would come to the glock 23 40cal. Very nice gun even to conceal .. But if you want a know down gun and is so on, then pay the money for the sig p220 45.caldoesnt get any better
> 
> kev


I definitely second the statement that the sig p220 is the best handgun ever. Personally, i am partial to the p226 but they are essentially the same thing other than caliber. internally they are VERY similar. It doesnt get much better than a sig period. They are rugged, accurate out of the box, and i find them to be very ergonomically pleasing. If that is at all a possibility, i would say it would a good time to implement the buy once cry once policy. But i do understand that they are expensive and can be outside of peoples price range, or at least what they are willing to spend on the gun. However, it might be worth looking around for a used one.


----------



## RocKNGlockRob (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks cooper, glad to see someone that feels the same.. I also like the sig p226 .. But were are both right, they are hefty in price, and probably out of alot of peoples range .. But if people would just save there money.. And buy a sig .. Then there wouldnt be a reason down the road to buy another gun.. Ive done it.. Bought one gun traded it bought another traded ect. Till i finally said im going to save my money and but the guns i want.. Its well worth the money believe me..


----------



## RocKNGlockRob (Apr 25, 2011)

Well champ, after re-reading yr post, i would go with the glock 23 .. Reason? Cause its a well made gun, and i love mine, you can feed it any ammo, and still shoots dead on, all the ergonomics make it a perfect gun, for shooting in competition, or concealed carry, the fnp to me is a copy cat, and my friend whi is a cop has one, and we went to the range, and i watched him bitch about it jamming, he was using remington ammo, winchester ammo, and , speer ammo, all seemed to jam, and it just didnt feed right, i think 3 times, the slide didnt stay open.. So theres my reason for that.. But you cant go wrong with a glock.. Plain and simple, and you said they were asking 400.00? Not bad at all .. Just check the firing pin.. Thats what would worry me, and the only thing that would worry me.. But its also up to you too, how do they feel in yr hand? Only you will know that, and whats comfortable to you as a shooter.. Good luck my friend..


----------

